# comprimant les seins au creux de gorges à gousset



## chiarel

Bonjour,
j'ai trouvé sur le dictionnaire du TLF que le *gousset*, dans un corset, est la partie préformée qui emboîte les seins. 
Pourtant, je ne comprends pas cette phrase, concernant un corset. 

[Elle portait] un de ces corsets très baleinés, échancré sur les hanches et comprimant les seins *au creux de gorges à gousset*.

De quelle façon ce corset comprime-t-il les seins? Pouvez-vous m'aider à comprendre?
Merci
Chiarel


----------



## Xence

Est-ce qu'il n'y a pas une erreur ici, une inversion dans l'ordre des mots?
En effet, il serait plus naturel de parler de "_goussets de gorge_", comme dans la phrase de Léoty citée par le TLF.


> Les goussets de gorge emboîtaient la poitrine, ceux de la hanche descendaient très bas...


----------



## chiarel

No, Xence, l'ordre est justement celui qui j'ai indiqué. Le texte est très soigné, je ne crois pas qu'il contient des erreurs soit dans l'ordre, soit dans la choix des prépositions...
Quelqu'un d'autre as-t-il des idées? 
Merci encore.
Chiarel


----------



## Lly4n4

Bonjour 

D'après la wikipedia, les goussets sont des morceaux de tissus triangulaires. On peut donc imaginer que l'on décrit ce nouveau système qui englobe la gorge de façon différente.


----------



## chiarel

Merci Lly4n4, 
malheureusement, je ne comprend pas du tout cette descritpion! Par exemple, le *creux de gorges *est le sillon entre deux seins?


----------



## putakli

Il s'agit des gorges du corset, autrement dit des creux de ce corset qui permettent d'y loger (en les comprimant) les seins.


----------



## chiarel

Enfin, j'ai compris! 
Merci beaucoup Putakli!


----------



## Xence

putakli said:
			
		

> Il s'agit des gorges du corset, autrement dit des creux de ce corset qui permettent d'y loger (en les comprimant) les seins


Mais n'est-ce pas là la définition même des goussets ?


> [Dans un corset] _Partie préformée qui emboîte les seins_



Moi, j'ai l'impression qu'on tourne en rond. Vous ne trouvez pas ?


----------



## putakli

Quand quelqu'un a compris qui n'avais pas compris, on n'a pas tourné en rond.


----------



## Xence

Cela ne répond toujours pas à la question. Si _goussets _et _gorges _veulent dire la même chose, pourquoi les utiliser doublement dans la même expression ?


----------



## Lly4n4

Je dirai : 
La gorge (comme dans "soutien-gorge") = la poitrine
Les gorges (du corset) = les parties en creux qui soutiennent / compriment les seins
Les goussets = pièces de tissu triangulaires que l'on met par exemple pour plus d'aisance sous l'aisselle (raccord entre la manche).

Hypothèse : Les gorges à gousset = les parties du corset préformées à l'aide de goussets qui rigidifient le tout, par opposition à un corset où il n'y a pas les deux creux pour accueillir les seins ?


----------



## Xence

Est-ce que _chiarel _pourrait éventuellement nous donner les références de sa phrase (auteur, oeuvre, année, etc.) ? Ça nous aiderait peut-être à y voir plus clair...


----------



## putakli

Ecrire et lire posent deux problèmes différents. L'un est faire comprendre au lecteur ce qu'on veut dire, l'autre de comprendre ce que l'auteur veut dire.
Il est tout à fait courant de répéter la même chose avec des mots différents pour être sûr d'être bien compris, tandis que quand on ne comprend pas, c'est qu'on est piégé. Dans ce cas le problème était de comprendre à partir de ce qui était écrit.
La définition que donne l'adjudant de la dispersion est parfaitement compréhensible: "la dispersion, c'est la chose que, quand un obus ne suit pas tout à fait sa trajectoire, il tombe un peu à côté de son point de chute." En expliquant correctement, on risque de ne pas se faire comprendre.


----------



## Xence

> Il est tout à fait courant de répéter la même chose avec des mots différents pour être sûr d'être bien compris,



Si je vous suis bien, putakli, vous êtes en train de justifier le fait que l'auteur puisse utiliser "gousset" et "gorge" comme synonymes. Cela reviendrait, en quelque sorte, à parler de "_goussets à gousset_" ou de "_gorges à gorge_". Personnellement, je trouve cette interprétation étrange, pour le moins, et je n'ai pas non plus l'impression qu'elle corresponde à une tournure si courante que ça dans la langue française.

Quoi qu'il en soit, comme nous en sommes réduits à des hypothèses, en l'absence d'un contexte suffisant, il serait prématuré de tirer quelque conclusion que ce soit...


----------



## putakli

N'allez donc pas chercher midi à quatorze heures. Je lis que quelqu'un ne comprend pas. Je lui explique. Il comprend. C'est fini.
Que voulez-vous de plus ? C'est une vraie question: dites-le, je vous en prie: QUE VOULEZ VOUS DE PLUS ?


----------



## chiarel

Je pense que l'hypothèse de Lly4n4


Lly4n4 said:


> Les gorges à gousset = les parties du corset préformées à l'aide de goussets qui rigidifient le tout, par opposition à un corset où il n'y a pas les deux creux pour accueillir les seins ?


peut être appropriée.

Pour Xence: l'action du roman dont cette phrase est tiré a lieu pendant les dernières années du XIX siècle. La mode est celle de ce periode. 

Merci encore à vous tous. Vous m'avez repondu en façon très exhastive.


----------



## Xence

putakli said:


> N'allez donc pas chercher midi à quatorze heures. Je lis que quelqu'un ne comprend pas. Je lui explique. Il comprend. C'est fini.
> Que voulez-vous de plus ? C'est une vraie question: dites-le, je vous en prie: QUE VOULEZ VOUS DE PLUS ?



Comprendre, tout simplement. Les explications fournies jusqu'ici ne m'ont pas vraiment convaincu. Ceci est un forum public où les membres ont parfaitement le droit d'avoir un avis différent, d'émettre des réserves. Que je sache, WR n'est pas le sanctuaire de la pensée unique.



			
				chiarel said:
			
		

> Pour Xence: l'action du roman dont cette phrase est tiré a lieu pendant les dernières années du XIX siècle. La mode est celle de ce periode.


Si je comprends bien, seule l'action se situe au XIXe siècle, tandis que le roman date de plus tard. Je dis cela parce que l'auteur pourrait très bien ne pas maîtriser le langage vestimentaire de l'époque.


----------



## chiarel

Xence said:


> Si je comprends bien, seule l'action se situe au XIXe siècle, tandis que le roman date de plus tard. Je dis cela parce que l'auteur pourrait très bien ne pas maîtriser le langage vestimentaire de l'époque.


Oui, il est possible! Le roman est paru dans le 2006.


----------



## Xence

Merci chiarel pour cette précision.


----------

